# triggerfish parmesan



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

My girlfriend tried this the other day. Came out excellent!

Lemon, butter, onion, white wine, basil, parmesan cheese

Lightly salt the fish. In a small pan, saute 1/2 lemon squeezed, 2 tbls butter, 1/2 cup onion, chopped basil and splash of white wine then dump it all on the fish in tin foil. Bake for (10 min/inch of thickness). In our case the fillet was about 1 1/2" so she baked it for 12 minutes. Then for the important part. Completely cover the fish with graded parmesan cheese. Probably about 3/4 cup worth. Broil until it gets crisp. Done!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I had trigger fish last year for the first time. Was great! That Looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Think I will give this a shot here in about 30 min..


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Trigger is a good table food. I like if grilled, fried, broiled, baked and I bet from the looks of it I would like the way that your lady friend prepared it. Next time I catch some I will give it a try.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks really good!! I will try this on BGE!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

So far we tried this with snapper, trigger and triple-tail. All are excellent!!! The only drawback is that the cheese stinks up the house.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

i tried it with blacktip that i soaked in milk for 2 days. Awsome!


----------

